# Calvins glamour shots



## wpsellwood (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally we got our glamour shots of Calvin posted! They are on Liz’s site if anyone is interested in seeing them. Of course she takes awesome pictures. Post your favorite as I need to make some decisions on which ones to order.

My Webpage


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Those look great. Awesome looking horse!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG Brenda All of them are GORGEOUS!!!!

I can't Decide!!!

but these Pics do stand out





028-13

028-16

028-28


----------



## SirenFarms (Jun 26, 2008)

VERY NICE! i Love him! very gorgeous and most certainly "glamourous" i have to ask tho... is that a skunk pelt?


----------



## painthorselover (Jun 26, 2008)

i like all of them but my faves are

028-02

10

16

19

and 28


----------



## Devon (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow she can take a photo ; Wish i could have Liz pics done ... Come to Ontario Liz





Gorgeous horse!


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed



What the heck is the person holding in the pictures though??? I know it is to get his attention but it looks like a dead animal


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 26, 2008)

My favorite picture no one has mentioned yet, ia 15 but Liz cropped it and it looks totally awesome. Im pretty sure its a tanned skunk.

http://www.equineimagery.com/lightbox/inde...TS&start=84

Thanks for the kind words! We love Calvin.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jun 26, 2008)

Drool, Drool, Drool. That boy is HOT !!!!! Can't wait till World, I am gonna be jumping up and down , crying and screaming when he goes into the Winners Circle again !!!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 26, 2008)

I like numbers 1 and 13. Hot stud!





Leia


----------



## Linda K (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks awesome Brenda, my favorite is 13!

-Erica


----------



## dreaminmini (Jun 26, 2008)

I like 8 9 and 17!!! A very handsome boy!


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW He is STUNNING! I like the one that you just linked and I also like the very second full body shot and the ones of him looking back over his shoulder.


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jun 27, 2008)

Waaauww!

way to gorgious!!! Congrats with those beautifull pics!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2008)

He looks GREAT!!!

My picks: 2, 8, 13, 17, 27 & 28 (if the blown mane can be re-touched).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 27, 2008)

gorgeous pictures of a gorgeous horse

I love the one you picked that is cropped


----------



## whitney (Jun 27, 2008)

Lovely photographs and YES that is a SKUNK pelt the question is, Is it REAL? And does it REEK, EEEKS!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jun 27, 2008)

Brenda i was looking at his pictures a few days ago, he looks absolutely stunning. Liz took some great pictures of him. Now that is what a 28" under horse should look like! Yes Liz uses a skunk hide for pictures. A lot of people use skunk, fox, racoon, and other animal hides as bait. A lot of times horses will get bug eyed and arch their neck over when you show them the hide and they get a smell of the scent. I know some people that buy them and then there are some people that find road kill.

These are the pictures that stood out to me.

1, 13, 15, 19, 28


----------



## twister (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome pictures, awesome horse. I can't pick one, I love them all.

Yvonne


----------

